#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [影像] 台大FF 影片呀~ [更新8-15 +1]

## 龍龍

這影片未改好~!!
只有放音樂~
有空會在~~~放改好的影片~!!

喔~一開始抱歉[擋住]到那那~XD~
因為龍~看不到後面~XD
抱歉抱歉~XD
楓狼~不要跑~XDDDDDDDDD

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtJEyunMMB4[/youtube] 



新的在這裡~!!!
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hOGIKzvMcE[/youtube]

----------


## 楓狼

其實我一直都有學習逃跑這項技能...

小舞!!別抓我拉q口q

我怕羞!!

----------


## J.C.

小舞一開始跳得有點不合拍 XD
扮獸裝還太害羞的話不太好喔 ^^;
整隻舞如果大家一起完整跳完一定會很棒
(那那突然把頭套脫下我有點嚇到 我以為扮獸裝是應該休息時才去隱蔽處換掉這樣)
大家一起跳舞的感覺還真不錯 很可愛啊

----------


## 白狼 小舞

哎呀~被發現沒跟上拍子了~ :P 

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

     因為...小舞會緊張~外加又是即興演出~所以...我呆掉了~(呆
嗯嗯~下一次會更好~(努力練舞~加油!!...敬請期待  :Wink: 


小楓~別逃~你答應要一起跳的~  :Mr. Green:  

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    ~真是的~害我還要分神去抓你~  :wuffer_thpt: 


超級歡樂的一天~大家辛苦啦~真的是超熱的~  :Wink:

----------


## 戌天沃牙

跳舞好可愛阿~~>W<!
其實阿沃也很想跳!(炸)
大家辛苦了!很熱的阿!!
嗚阿嗚阿大好~~!!XDDDD

----------


## 蘭風

說真的，你們可以排練一下《涼宮春日的憂郁》的SOS的團舞（最好再找個。。。）
或者試試跳一下<LUCK STAR>的腦殘舞了！(綜合來說還是涼宮的難一點。。。。)
相信這樣會更加吸引眼球的

----------


## 狼王白牙

跳得好好喔  大家都跳得很大方的樣子

看到楓狼一直使用逃跑的指令  然後逃跑失敗被小舞抓回來有點好笑    :狐狸爽到:  

謝謝四位的表演以及攝影者摟  [jcdragon-tail-faster]

----------


## Net.狼

其實一直很想做獸裝XD
但是一直懶
對不起(?)
要是要作也可能只做手跟尾巴(喂!?)

大家都很可愛說
尤其是扭腰時(咦咦!?)
希望下次可以看到更多XDD

----------


## 龍龍

喔~發現獸裝愛好者~與製作者~越來越多啦~XD
好高興喔~
終於~終於~獸裝~不是稀動物啦~~~~XD~

小舞   的肉電好可愛~ 捏捏~~XD~

----------


## 那岐

我根本不知道有錄影阿阿阿阿！！！

話說真的太熱了，所以公主找我去喝水這樣。

----------


## makototsai

好..好...好..好可愛歐~~

只可惜最近都很忙`
FF那天也在幫女友COS的東西~所以沒好好去看~~
不然一定要去認親一下~~XD~~

超可愛~~

----------


## sha

大家都很辛苦
尤其是龍龍
跳的特別HIGH
那岐和楓狼
好像快累垮了
看的我小煞真心疼
小舞我終於知道你是誰了!!!
(看到廬山真面目)
ˋ>///<ˊ

----------


## 那岐

> 大家都很辛苦
> 尤其是龍龍
> 跳的特別HIGH
> 那岐和楓狼
> 好像快累垮了
> 看的我小煞真心疼
> 小舞我終於知道你是誰了!!!
> (看到廬山真面目)
> ˋ>///<ˊ


因為狼家滿腦子都是親親親愛的主人殿下～所以無心跳舞啊（誤）
感謝殿下特別來回覆啊^^  
你當天也辛苦了
（正裝袍很熱的說，俺還一直趴在你身上）

----------


## 幻影紅虎

這是那一家宣傳活動
怎麼會有一大堆野獸跳來跳去~
還真可愛
武蹈動作還真的不一致阿
什麼還把最後一隻抓回來~
當天在場的工作人員真的辛苦了~

----------


## 照

喔喔喔喔喔 ~~~~ XD
好棒喔XD   要是可以的話真的很想跟你們一起去 一起跳跳~~~
可惜是我都不會做獸裝=ˇ=" 
如果可以的畫我也想做獅子的獸裝~ 但是我根本不會做衣服呀=A="
要看看以後有沒有時間了 =ˇ=
而且那一首歌超HIGHT的說  :狐狸爽到:  
好想要去喔好想要去喔XD

----------


## 悠竹星犬

好可愛!!好可愛!!!(爆
你們真的好辛苦呢....
好像龍龍跳的最認真....(遭萌殺(誤

看到你們脫掉後整身汗
衣服都濕一半了!!!(噴
辛苦了辛苦了.....

----------


## 若葉

當時楓狼好像哪個部位好像壞掉了XDD

你們又把他扯下去繼續跳XD


大家經過這次的嗚哇嗚哇舞，都要回去修尾巴了XDD



還有呀~我那時候有個衝動= =~把台大FF場子裡所有有COS的人通通到廣場跳嗚哇嗚哇舞~~看起來好像會很壯觀呢~~~(樂轉(?

----------


## 小雪

哇哇 好可愛喔
 好希望能跟你們一起跳 
不過我只有尾巴跟耳朵 
沒有頭跟衣服 因為我不會做 
不知道有沒有好心獸能教教我 
不過在台大跳 我怎麼會找不倒是在哪個點跳呀 
我走了一圈 找呀找 還是找不到＠＠

----------


## 龍龍

只有耳朵~其實也沒關西~嘿嘿~XD
只要敢演~穿什麼都沒問題~XD~!

好消息~XD~ 
8-9號 早上 台大會再出沒喔!! [只有早上!]
要跟我們一起玩的就來叭~
照相照相~XDDDDDDDDDDD~~

尾巴~好難控制~XD~加油~

----------


## 照

> 只有耳朵~其實也沒關西~嘿嘿~XD
> 只要敢演~穿什麼都沒問題~XD~!
> 
> 好消息~XD~ 
> 8-9號 早上 台大會再出沒喔!! [只有早上!]
> 要跟我們一起玩的就來叭~
> 照相照相~XDDDDDDDDDDD~~
> 
> 尾巴~好難控制~XD~加油~



什麼!!!!!! 雖然我兩天都有去但是我那一天要去看親人=ˇ="
因為是特地上台北去 CWT 的~~ 
早上阿 那我想我可以騎腳踏車去看你們喔~~~
不過我去的話應該也只是拍拍照吧 WWWWW
不過是早上幾點阿???  也是在樓梯那裡嗎WW

----------


## 小雪

> 只有耳朵~其實也沒關西~嘿嘿~XD
> 只要敢演~穿什麼都沒問題~XD~!
> 
> 好消息~XD~ 
> 8-9號 早上 台大會再出沒喔!! [只有早上!]
> 要跟我們一起玩的就來叭~
> 照相照相~XDDDDDDDDDDD~~
> 
> 尾巴~好難控制~XD~加油~


哇屋 不知道我可不可以去
 我也想去看看耶 
不過只有尾巴跟耳朵...
對了 8-9 是8月9號 還是8月8號跟9號呀？？
在樓梯口 要怎麼走 我沒去過台大 雖然家在台北 不過還是不知道 呵呵

----------


## 龍龍

XD~ 活動是 {8-9~8-10} 
預計只會去9號~獸衣濕濕也不改穿~XD~第二天!

早上~9:00到捷運站   出發~[走去台大]
XD~~~~~~計畫是這樣~ 不 會不會要等人~

因為~龍~下午還要去上班  / . \!
所以~只能去早上~ 到約1:30 吧!
那那,小舞~龍~ 就不知道了~!XD~~

拍照OKOK呀~XD
先報上名~XD~

樓梯呀~不 著嚜說!!  / ~ \! ~就是~後面有[樹+草地]的地方!
走一圈~絕對看的到~! 因為~我們也會亂走~XD~

----------


## 小火龍

龍龍你好棒(豎起大姆爪）

從頭跳到尾超敬業的(而且超可愛)

應該很熱吧！

那麼大的太陽還得跳來跳去的

話說龍龍這顆新的狗頭做的超讚

簡直像是找專人訂作的

----------


## 龍龍

> 簡直像是找專人訂作的


謝謝~^W^
其實近看~就可以知道~是自己做的~XD~

做獸裝呀~
只要心想~我一定要變成這樣~
做出來的獸裝~嘿嘿~~
會活過來~XDDDDDDDDDDDD
[可怕~XD~]

----------


## 小雪

> XD~ 活動是 {8-9~8-10} 
> 預計只會去9號~獸衣濕濕也不改穿~XD~第二天!
> 
> 早上~9:00到捷運站   出發~[走去台大]
> XD~~~~~~計畫是這樣~ 不 會不會要等人~
> 
> 因為~龍~下午還要去上班  / . \!
> 所以~只能去早上~ 到約1:30 吧!
> 那那,小舞~龍~ 就不知道了~!XD~~
> ...


請問龍龍 9號到捷運站是在哪個捷運站 
是哪一個出口呢？
9點出發的意思就是說9點以前到就好了嘛？

----------


## 幻滅之犬

好可愛的獸裝
蠻想做一件
我自己作的話因該會很醜

不知道做一件要花多少的時間??

----------


## 龍龍

TO:小雪~
      寄私信了~時間 [希望可以解決妳的疑問~^^]

TO:幻滅之犬
       時間呀~
     不一定~
     1.要看大小
       2.有沒有阻礙~XD!

     如果以上都沒有其實約~
     2個禮拜OK的!

記得~
龍~製作頭部 約2天搞定!
衣服約1個禮拜

----------


## 狼犽

看到你們的獸裝都好萌阿XDDD

不過夏天在太陽下應該是超熱吧@@

常常有想做獸裝的想法

但是總是不知道從何做起 囧

你們真的好棒!

----------


## 龍龍

新的再第一頁~~
快去看吧~ 還是不會用成~小電視~XD
幫我用~~幫我用~XD

----------


## 楓狼

看來我不只是學會逃跑~還學會隱匿

我可以去當忍者了=ˇ=~

龍~下次我們一起初忍者獸裝XDD

----------


## 克萊西恩

我只能說 龍你們體力和耐力實在太好了...
影片能做到這樣已經很強了 用成小電視的話要看你用甚麼軟體
老實說我也蠻想做獸裝的...只是現實壓力和環境實在不可能...

----------


## 則

很可愛阿...

可惜如果舞步更動感((像幼幼台的可愛?!

哈哈  辛苦囉

----------


## 龍龍

> 老實說我也蠻想做獸裝的...只是現實壓力和環境實在不可能...


嗯嗯做獸裝的確有這些問題~!!!!!!!
也被罵到臭頭~~~
可是做完~~......................就是做好的成果~^^


yoyo!!= = !
哇~跳成這樣~感覺有點........
~動作不大!
[也很不好跳!]
我們跳舞都是自由發揮~XDDDDDDDDDDDDD~

----------


## 戌天沃牙

新的影片耶~~XD
突然發現自己手會抖=A="
下次要帶腳架阿!!!0口0"

----------

